# Frage zu Power Pro aus USA



## Slotti (29. Juli 2008)

Servus Leute,

bin gerade dabei mir eine Spule rote Power Pro aus der US Bucht zu bestellen.

Allerdings wird die dort bekanntlich ja nur in lb und nicht in Durchmesser angeboten.

Nach dem umrechnen komme ich dann auf folgende Werte :

10 lb = 4,5 kg ~ 0,10?
15 lb = 6,8 kg ~ 0,12-0,13?
20 lb = 9 kg ~ 0,15 ?

Kann das jemand so bestätigen ? Es geht mir weniger darum die Schnur nach Durchmesser zu bestellen als zu wissen welchen in Deutschland angebotenen Schnüren die 10-20 lb entsprechen.

Vielen Dank 

Slotti


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Moin Slotti!
Die Rechnung ist so richtig.
Ich bestelle immer 2- 3 Spulen, dann verteilt sich das Porto besser.


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Laut PP geben die Amis auch die lineare Tragkraft an.

Die US PP und die hierige PP ist dieselbe.

Mein Bruder vermutet, dass die 10lb PP die hierige 13er ist. 
Demnach wäre die 8lb die 11er und die 5lb die 8er. Damit wäre auch der nächste Punkt geklärt.

Ich hab mit der 10lb PP eine 7kg Mono am Wirbelknoten (nicht am Albright) zerrissen. 

Die vermutung war mal, dass man die US PP so "schwach" gekennzeichnet ist, damit die damit neue Schnurrekorde brechen können. Aber da gibt es keine feste Äußerung zu, es ist nur eine Vermutung. 


@ Pauly, ich hab das mal durchgerrechnet und bin zum Schluss gekommen, dass es günstiger ist, sich die Spulen einzelnd schicken zu lassen, als mehrere, weil dann noch Zoll/Steuer draufkommt. Das kling nun komisch, aber ich hab's mehrmals durchgerechnet und war echt baff. (Preise/Posto hab ich von tulsaseven zur Berechnung genommen.)


----------



## Slotti (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

@Pikepauly

Porto ist mir 7 USD ja sogar noch sehr günstig, ich wollte nur eine 300 Yard Spule bestellen weil ich mir hab sagen lassen bei einer Spule fällt kein Zoll und keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer an aber keine Ahnung obs stimmt.

270m für umgerechnet € 16,50 ist ja ein echtes Schnäppchen 

@ Angelspezi 

vielleicht wird die 5lb Version in Deutschland gar nicht vertrieben?


----------



## duck_68 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Vergleicht doch einfach mal die US-Durchmesser (inch-Duchmesser mit 25,04 multiplizieren) mit den metrischen - dann werde Ihr feststellen, dass die US.Varianten nivht mit den metrischen vergleichbar sind - die US-durchmesser sind alle stärker bei gleicher angegebener Tragkraft (oder annähernd gleicher) Die Spezifikationen sind hier zu finden.

Wenn man z.B. den Durchmesser einer 8lbs (0,005 inch) umrechnet, kommt man auf 0,127 mm, was nach der metrischen Tabelle einer 8 kg Tragkraft entsprechen würde - da passt was nicht zusammen......

Martin


----------



## serge7 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Ich habe sowohl eine 0,13er aus "deutschen Beständen" wie auch eine 10 lbs aus den Staaten. Wenn ich mir die Durchmesser so vergleiche dann habe ich den Eindruck, daß die Schnüre von der Dicke her nahezu identisch sind...

Insofern wäre dann eine 10 lbs nicht eine deutsche 0,10 sondern eher eine 0,13...|kopfkrat


----------



## duck_68 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



serge7 schrieb:


> Ich habe sowohl eine 0,13er aus "deutschen Beständen" wie auch eine 10 lbs aus den Staaten. Wenn ich mir die Durchmesser so vergleiche dann habe ich den Eindruck, daß die Schnüre von der Dicke her nahezu identisch sind...
> 
> Insofern wäre dann eine 10 lbs nicht eine deutsche 0,10 sondern eher eine 0,13...|kopfkrat



umgerechnet eher eine 0,15er.......


----------



## duck_68 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> joa, etwa 18 euro inklu. versandkosten hab ich bezahlt für die 300 yards #6
> 
> ich bin trotzdem der meinung, dass die 5lb variante der 0,10er entspricht!
> 
> denn wenn die amis wirklich die knotentragkraft angeben und die metrischen die lineare, dann ist meine theorie sogar schlüssig :m




Die US Schnüre sind definitiv im Durchmesser stärker - ich hatte mal eine 0,19er metrische mit angeblichen 13kg Tragkraft - die 20lbs US Schnur ist von Durchmesser her stärker und von der Tragkraft viel besser - diese leidvolle Erfahrung musste ich mit der 0,19er in Norwegen machen - daher kaufe ich mir in keinem Fall mehr eine metrische.....


----------



## serge7 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Hin und Her-Rechnerei und Vermutungen schön und gut...Einfach mal Schnüre aus Deutschland und USA vergleichen... Ist immer noch besser als 10 mal den Taschenrechner rauszuholen und im Internet virtuelle Vermutungen zum Verhältnis herauszusuchen...

Bislang wurde hier schon der ein oder andere Trööt erstellt ohne abschließend etwas konkretes zu haben. Deswegen meine ich, einfach mal ein paar Spulen aus USA und von einem deutschen Versender kaufen und vergleichen...

Ich bleibe bei meinem optischen Eindruck: 10 lbs entspricht einer deutschen 0,13 mm...


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> denn wenn die amis wirklich die knotentragkraft angeben und die metrischen die lineare, dann ist meine theorie sogar schlüssig :m


 

Leider nein. Es hat hier mal jemand aus den Board PP USA angeschrieben (steht in einem anderen PP Thread drin) und da wurde gesagt, dass die die lineare Tragkraft messen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Und bei 2 Spulen haben sie bei mir auch noch nie Zollgebühr oder Steuern verlangt...


----------



## duck_68 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



serge7 schrieb:


> Hin und Her-Rechnerei und Vermutungen schön und gut...Einfach mal Schnüre aus Deutschland und USA vergleichen... Ist immer noch besser als 10 mal den Taschenrechner rauszuholen und im Internet virtuelle Vermutungen zum Verhältnis herauszusuchen...
> 
> Bislang wurde hier schon der ein oder andere Trööt erstellt ohne abschließend etwas konkretes zu haben. Deswegen meine ich, einfach mal ein paar Spulen aus USA und von einem deutschen Versender kaufen und vergleichen...
> 
> Ich bleibe bei meinem optischen Eindruck: 10 lbs entspricht einer deutschen 0,13 mm...



 bereits geschehen - siehe mein vorheriges Posting...


----------



## Slotti (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und bei 2 Spulen haben sie bei mir auch noch nie Zollgebühr oder Steuern verlangt...



gut zu wissen #6

@ Rest

Danke für die Infos


----------



## serge7 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> bereits geschehen - siehe mein vorheriges Posting...


 
Und um 0,02 mm werden wir uns nicht streiten, Martin...:q


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

@angelspezi82



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Laut PP geben die Amis auch die lineare Tragkraft an.
> 
> Die US PP und die hierige PP ist dieselbe.


 
Diese Aussagen kamen direkt von US PP. Wie gesagt, durchsucht mal das Raubfischforum nach einen recht langen PP Thread, da steht auch so einiges drinne. Unter anderem die EMail von PP.


----------



## duck_68 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



serge7 schrieb:


> Und um 0,02 mm werden wir uns nicht streiten, Martin...:q



nööö, natürlich nicht, nur ist die 20lbs umgerechnet eine 0,23er und im Vergleich zur 0,19er metrischen sind das wirklich fühlbare 4/100mm  die 20lbs sieht nicht nur stärker aus, sondern fühlt sich auch viel stärker an.....
ganz zu schweigen von der Tragkraft.......


----------



## duck_68 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> @angelspezi82
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Aussagen kamen direkt von US PP. Wie gesagt, durchsucht mal das Raubfischforum nach einen recht langen PP Thread, da steht auch so einiges drinne. Unter anderem die EMail von PP.



Was ich nicht glauben mag - möglich ist allerdings, dass die Amis zwar glieche Durchmesser fertigen, nur die Schnüre in den USA in andere Tragkraftklassen einordnen


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Mal ganz ehrlich... WARUM sollten die Amis 2 verschiedene Schnure herstellen? Das wären nur Mehrkosten. Ich glaube an diese Schnurrekordvermutung...


----------



## duck_68 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> das meinte ich ja #6
> scheint aber, wenn man dem statement von PP glaub, nicht so zu sein ...
> 
> aber ganz ehrlich, is mir eh schnuppe! wenn PP, dann eh nurnoch aus den staaten. ich sehe nicht ein hier das 3fache zu zahlen, sorry!



ebend


----------



## Dirk30 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

@Slotti

kannst du mir ne Rolle 300 yds Power Pro 15lbs in rot bei Ebay USA mitbestellen ? 

Das Geld werde ich dir überweisen und sparst die hälfte der Versandkosten.

Gib mir doch bitte Bescheid.


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



Dirk30 schrieb:


> @Slotti
> 
> kannst du mir ne Rolle 300 yds Power Pro 15lbs in rot bei Ebay USA mitbestellen ?
> 
> ...


 
Einzelkauf ist günstiger...

Ich hab das durchgerechnet. Bei 2 Spulen müssten Zoll/Steuern dazukommen +etwas mehr Porto, dann kostet das mehr, als wenn ich das Porto "doppelt" zahle. 

Ich hab für die letzte Spule 18,05€ (incl. Porto) bezahlt, 300yds green. Da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## starzi (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Hallo,

nur so eine frage ich habe eine PP in gelb 10lb 300 yard.
Wenn die wer braucht soll er sich melden.Ist frisch aus den USA.

Bitte eine PN.

Ein Freund hat die mir aus USA mitgebracht, aber ich brauch die nicht.

mfg.Werner


----------



## funster (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Moin Slotti,

hier noch eine kurze Info zum Thema Schnüre aus USA:

*LB. TEST *- die Tragkraft der Schnur. Also bei 15 lb (pound) hat die Schnur eine Tragkraft von 6,81 kg. Nicht erschrecken, mit diesen Angaben ist immer die Nassknotenfestigkeit gemeint. Also bei Vergleichen mit “deutscher” Schnur (hier wird die lineare Tragkraft angegeben) mit 1,3 multiplizieren. 

Quelle:http://www.angeltreff.org/geraetetipps/masseinheiten/masseinheiten.html

Gruß
funster


----------



## Blink* (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und bei 2 Spulen haben sie bei mir auch noch nie Zollgebühr oder Steuern verlangt...



kann ich bestätigen, hab gerade zum dritten Mal Zwei Spulen bestellt und die kamen direkt in den Briefkasten|rolleyes


----------



## duck_68 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



funster schrieb:


> Moin Slotti,
> 
> hier noch eine kurze Info zum Thema Schnüre aus USA:
> 
> ...




Danke für den interessanten link - sehr hilfreich als "Führer" beim virtuellen Einkauf im Ausland#6


----------



## Starcrunch (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Wenn ich dann mal zusammenfassen darf:

Angabe in lbs x 0,6 = Deutsche Tragkraft in Kg
BsP:
15lbs x 0,6 = ~9Kg


----------



## Dirk30 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Welchen haltbaren Knoten mit Power Pro verwende ich am besten für das Anbinden am Wirbel ?


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



Starcrunch schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann mal zusammenfassen darf:
> 
> Angabe in lbs x 0,6 = Deutsche Tragkraft in Kg
> BsP:
> 15lbs x 0,6 = ~9Kg


 

Ähm ja... wohl ehr 453,59 Gramm. Daher passt die umrechnung ja auch so gut. :m 

15lbs = 6,80kg


----------



## Starcrunch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



funster schrieb:


> *LB. TEST *- die Tragkraft der Schnur. Also bei 15 lb (pound) hat die Schnur eine Tragkraft von 6,81 kg. Nicht erschrecken, mit diesen Angaben ist immer die Nassknotenfestigkeit gemeint. Also bei Vergleichen mit “deutscher” Schnur (hier wird die lineare Tragkraft angegeben) *mit 1,3 multiplizieren*.


 


Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ähm ja... wohl ehr 453,59 Gramm. Daher passt die umrechnung ja auch so gut. :m
> 
> 15lbs = 6,80kg


6,8Kg x 1,3 = 8,84Kg ~9kg

Also 15lbs amerikanische Tragkraft, ist ungefähr der deutschen 9Kg gleichzusetzen (und nicht der 6,8Kg)


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

PowerPro USA hat selbst gesagt, dass in beiden Fällen die lineare Tragkraft angegeben wird... Nix mit Nasskontenfestigkeit oder sowas.


----------



## Starcrunch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Hast du das schriftlich, bzw kann man das irgendwo nachlesen.
Die Seite wo die anderen Infos herkommen hat keinen unseriösen Eindruck auf mich gemacht


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Hier im Board hat jemand PP USA angeschrieben und gefragt, soweit ich weiß steht die komplette EMail hier irgendwo in einem PowerPro Thread hier im Raubfischforum.


----------



## Chrizzi (17. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Hier sind lb und dia. mm in einer Tabelle. Demnach ist die 10lb PowerPro eine 0.15mm Strippe.


----------



## duck_68 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hier sind lb und dia. mm in einer Tabelle. Demnach ist die 10lb PowerPro eine 0.15mm Strippe.




und wenn Du diese Angaben mit den Durchmesser/Tragkraftangaben der metrischen Schnüre vergleichst, bist Du so schlau wie vorher - da passt nämlich nix zusammen Da soll die 0,15er 9 kg tragen..... klick Bevor hier kein ofizielles Statemant kommt, glaube ich nichts mehr....


----------



## TRANSformator (18. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Auch ich blicke nicht mehr durch udn ahbe mir daher einfach die 10lb Variante bestellt. Welche dies nun nach deutschen Angaben sein müsste, kann ich nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen, allerdings ist die 10 lb Power Pro im direkten Vergleich dünner als die 0,10er Whiplash von Berkley.


----------



## duck_68 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

die Whiplash ist eh der größte Müll......


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Allerdings ist die 10 lb Power Pro im direkten Vergleich dünner als die 0,10er Whiplash von Berkley.



Die kannst du wirklich schlecht Vergleichen. Die "10er" Whiplash ist locker mal ne 28er und spielt schon in der 30lb Klasse.


----------



## duck_68 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Die kannst du wirklich schlecht Vergleichen. Die "10er" Whiplash ist locker mal ne 28er und spielt schon in der 30lb Klasse.



...und ist zudem miserabel verflochten und neigt auf Stationärrollen extrem leicht zur Tüddelei - egal mit welcher Rolle gefischt wird... auf ner Multi hat sie aber eine gewisse "Daseinsberechtigung"....


----------



## rainer1962 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

genau wegen diesen Problemen (Tragkraft und Durchmesserangaben) richte ich mich eh nur noch nach den Tragkraftangaben ;-)
die Schnur selbst (wie geflochten, laut, leise, Abrieb usw.) kann man ja sowieso sehr gut selbst beurteilen bzw. hat man schon selbst beurteilt, somit hat man ein großes Problem weniger....
Schade nur, dass man die Erfahrungen erst durch sehr viel Lehrgeld gesammelt hat. Es sei denn, man hat von Anfang an das richtige Geflecht durch Zufall (oder durch kompetente Beratung) gewählt.


----------



## Hackersepp (18. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Ist jetzt eine 15 lb Schnur eine ca. 0,15er oder welchen durchmesser hat die dann?


----------



## Chrizzi (18. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Guck mal hier rein: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageLNEPOWPRO-PPSL.html

Ob das nun so genau stimmt weiß ich nicht, das das ist die einzige Tabelle die ich kenne, so lb und dia. mm gegenübergestellt sind.

Hättest du 6 oder 7 Post nach oben geguckt, hättest du den Link auch gefunden.


----------



## Hackersepp (18. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Danke nochmal für den Link, aber ich wollte quasi einen Erfahrungsbericht als Antwort; ( den Tabellen kann man eben nicht ganz vertrauen)


----------



## jannisO (21. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Hallo Leute, |wavey:

verfolge euren Thread hier schon eine Weile und finde sind interessante Themen angesprochen wurden.
Ich selbst habe heute meine erste Rolle aus den USA geordert. Möchte meinen der Preis inklusive Versand spricht für sich.
Kennt jemand von euch einen Link, wo man im allgemeinen etwas nach lesen kann über Zollbestimmungen. Ich überlege ob ich mir auch ein Paar rollen in den USA kaufe, weiß jedoch nicht wie teuer dies beim Zoll dann wird.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Zoll = 3,7%
EUST = 19%


----------



## jannisO (21. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Danke Chrizzi,

das mit den 3,7% wußte ich nehmlich nicht.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Aufgepasst. Die 3,7% sind für fishing goods, bei Klamotten liegt die Zollgebühr wohl bei ~20%. Also kannst du bei Klamotten insgesammt ~40% draufschlagen.


----------



## jannisO (21. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Mir geht es überwiegend um Angelartikel, wie uns alle hier denke ich. Meiner einer benutzt sehr gern Shimano Rollen. Diese kommen mir da nicht so sehr teuer vor. Zumindest wenn ich Dollar in Euro umrechne.
Meine Spule PowerPro hat inklusive Versand gerade mal 18 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Dann guck mal bei den Rollen nicht nur in die USA auch mal Richtung Japan - bei Shopmangel (muss ja nicht immer eBay sein) schreib mir ne PN.


----------



## duck_68 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

z.B. bei meinem japanischen Favoriten... bass.jp   dazu auch noch "free shipping" weltweit aller Rollen


----------



## Chrizzi (21. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Hmm da gibt es noch viele viele mehr. Wobei ich die wenigsten kenne. Aber gut sie zu kennen. Meine Favoritenliste gesteht nun aus über 30 Shops (+ wenige Deutsche + wenige eBay-Shops) und da sind die Rutenbauer noch nicht mit drin.


----------



## jannisO (21. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Martin, danke dir.

Freundlich und zuvorkommend so hab ich dich in Erinnerung.
Jetzt grübelste sicher was :q
Ich besaß mal ein anderes Profil ( sandaal ) darüber hatten wir uns mal ne Zeit geschrieben
 Mario


----------



## Ghanja (21. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Also ich fische eigentlich ausschließlich die 15 lbs PowerPro aus dem USA. Vom Durchmesser her (der mir da eigentlich egal ist) würde ich sagen, dass sie unter einer 17er Fireline liegt. Ich kann sie weit werfen, die Tragkraft passt auch und abriebfest ist sie ebenfalls. Auf meinen Rollen (Shimano, Spro) habe ich auch kein Perrückenproblem. Für mich ist sie daher die optimale Schnur. Bestellen tu ich sie immer bei Cabelas und lasse mir sie dann von meinem Dad als Geschenk schicken ... ;-)


----------



## jannisO (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Nach dem ich nun auch das erste Mal in den USA bestellt habe ist meine Power Pro nun entlich eingetroffen. Die Lieferung war zwar zwei Wochen unterwegs, denn noch bin ich zufrieden #6


----------



## Slotti (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Die letzte hat bei mir fast 3 Wochen gebraucht #c davor war die 5 tage nach der Versandmeldung da.

finde auch für das Geld ne klasse Schnur.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Müsst halt immer auf den Poststempel schauen: Meiner Erfahrung nach geht die Schnur meist spätestens nach 2 Tagen in den Versand, liegt aber manchmal 2 Wochen hier beim Zoll...


----------



## jannisO (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Inklusive Versand, kostete die Schnur für mich knappe 19 Euro. Da warte ich doch gern etwas länger auf die Schnur. Denke jedoch auch, das wenn es etwas länger dauert, dies am Zoll liegt.


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



jannisO schrieb:


> Inklusive Versand, kostete die Schnur für mich knappe 19 Euro. Da warte ich doch gern etwas länger auf die Schnur. Denke jedoch auch, das wenn es etwas länger dauert, dies am Zoll liegt.



Ja, das kann nur der Zoll sein. Ich hab mal ~5 Wochen auf eine Spule gewartet, in der Zeit hat mir der Verkäufer die Spule nochmal geschickt. Laut Poststempel ging die erste ein Tag nach dem Kauf raus - also war wirklich ~5 Wochen unterwegs. Die zweite Spule brauchte 5-6 Tage. Da die erste Spule doch ankam, hab ich den Verkäufer die zweite Spule auch noch gekauft, weil ich auf zurückschicken und und und keine Lust hatte, auch wenn er mit die Versandkosten erstattet hätte.


----------



## jannisO (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ja, das kann nur der Zoll sein. Ich hab mal ~5 Wochen auf eine Spule gewartet, in der Zeit hat mir der Verkäufer die Spule nochmal geschickt. Laut Poststempel ging die erste ein Tag nach dem Kauf raus - also war wirklich ~5 Wochen unterwegs. Die zweite Spule brauchte 5-6 Tage. Da die erste Spule doch ankam, hab ich den Verkäufer die zweite Spule auch noch gekauft, weil ich auf zurückschicken und und und keine Lust hatte, auch wenn er mit die Versandkosten erstattet hätte.


 

Kann ich mich dran erinnern. Das haste mir mal geschrieben. Hätte es genau so gemacht wie du.
Heut gehts nach Fehmarn, freu mich schon drauf.
Bis die Tage #h


----------



## hardenberg (14. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Kennt jemand einen Shop hier in Deutschland der die USA-Power Pro vertreibt?


----------



## loki73 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

meine powerpro in rot ist nach 9 tagen angekommen. 
der spaß hat incl. versand knappe 23 euronen gekostet.

zoll war wohl nicht drauf, der verkäufer hat einen preis von 7 dollar draufgeschrieben und scheinbar ging es so durch.


also ich bin angenehm überrascht, zum einen über den reibungslosen ablauf, und zum anderen das alles so schnell über die bühne ging.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. November 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Mal so nebenbei- 

Weiss vielleicht einer von Euch nen Shop, wo ich die PP in 30# als 600er Spule bekomme- Nicht in moss-green?|wavey:

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Teibei (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

hey,

kennt jemand einen Shop in den USA bei dem ich die Power Pro bekomme und kann mir etwas zur Abwicklung sagen? Muss ich die Schnur beim Zollamt abholen oder wird die bis zur Tür geliefert. Was kostet Lieferservice extra?

Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Die Schnur bekommst Du in jedem US-Onlineshop. Ich kann dir diesen ebay-Shop empfehlen. Bezahlung geht ganz einfach mit Paypal. Ob Du zum Zollamt musst hängt von selbigem ab, ich musste bis jetzt noch nie hin.


----------



## kaizr (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*

Biss 22 € steuerfrei.

>22 € bis 150 glaube ich, zahlste rund 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer oben drauf (auch auf die Versandkosten).

Ein Beispiel:

PP für 21,50 inklusive Versand = 21,50 

PP für 22,50 inklusive Versand = 26,78

Also immer noch günstiger als in DE. Aber leider steht der Dollar gerade recht bescheiden für uns. Meistens wird der Zoll direkt an der Haustür vom Postboten berechnet. Also immer bissl Kleingeld bereit halten.

Wenn ich beim tacklewarehouse bestelle wird immer an der Haustür abgezogen. Waren allerdings nur Beträge bis 100 €

MfG Fabian


----------



## kaizr (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Power Pro aus USA*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Ich kann dir diesen ebay-Shop empfehlen.


 
Das kann ich nur unterstreichen !


----------

